# Hdd - wdc red

## nUmer_inaczej

Cześć.

Nieco pochopnie dokonałem zakupu tytułowego dysku. Z racji, że wcześniej miałem WDC serii Blue 1T skusiłem się jak myślałem po prostu na większy 3TB tylko do przechowywania danych (którą to serię tak rozpoznawałem wczęśniej).

Wszystko wydaje się być w porządku, i pomimo, że dysk ma tylko 5400 RPM osiągi ma jak informuje hdparm lepsze aniżeli Blue.

Zastanawiam się tylko, skoro jest to dysk przeznaczony na serwery mające (mogące?) pracować 24/7 czy ilość, częstotliwość rebootów nie wpływnie na niego niekorzystnie?

Nie znalazłem takiej informacji w polskim internecie.

----------

## sebas86

Szukaj informacji o odporności na spin down. Pojedyncze rebooty w ciągu dnia/tygodnia nie powinny być problemem dla żadnego dysku, za to ciągłe parkowanie aby oszczędzić trochę energii jak najbardziej są zabójcze dla wszystkich.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

W testach frazpc piszą, o ile dobrze zrozumiałem, że domowe dyski czyli np taki WD Blue ma 300 000 cykli uruchamiania, co okazuje się być wystarczającym, w przeciwieństwie do dysków sieciowych pracujących 24/7 (które mogą być często w stanie bezczynności), dodając iż było to powodem wyłączenia tej opcji (usypiania) w RED.

Natomiast na strona WD jest dostępne oprogramowanie zmieniające zachowanie dysku tak, aby czekał on dłużej przed przeniesieniem głowic w pozycję parkowania i wyłączeniem wszystkich niepotrzebnych urządzeń elektronicznych.

Gdzie dane techniczne Blue i Red wskazują, iż czas potrzebny na przejście w stan uśpienia jest w Red jeszcze raz tak długi.

Więc wydaje się, na podstawie Twych obserwacji/informacji sebas86, że nie powinienem mieć z dyskiem żadnych problemów.

----------

